# Identify the composer



## Manuel (Feb 1, 2007)

* + *







*= ????*


----------



## Manuel (Feb 1, 2007)

* + *







* = ????*


----------



## opus67 (Jan 30, 2007)

>>>Alkan
Copland<<<


----------



## ChamberNut (Jan 30, 2007)

opus67 said:


> Alkan
> Copland


I had Copland, but had guessed Gorecki for the first composer.


----------



## Handel (Apr 18, 2007)

Good little game.


----------



## Handel (Apr 18, 2007)

An easy one. Just to sharpen my skills. 

1)









2)









3)


----------



## opus67 (Jan 30, 2007)

I don't know who that guy in the photo is, but I'm sure he has something in common with an ancient star pattern.  EDIT: Just found out the has nothing in common with ancient star patterns.

If you guys don't mind, here's something I prepared a few months ago. It contains the name of a composition and its composer.


----------



## Rondo (Jul 11, 2007)

Handel: Berlioz? Beer + Lee (as in Robert E. Lee), + Oz = Berlioz


----------



## Morigan (Oct 16, 2006)

opus67:

A leg - Sand - ER
? - ? - INN
Prince - Igor

*Alexander Borodin - Prince Igor *

I guessed even though i couldn't identify the man on the 2nd row and the signification of Beethoven's op. 125.


----------



## Handel (Apr 18, 2007)

Eric683 said:


> Handel: Berlioz? Beer + Lee (as in Robert E. Lee), + Oz = Berlioz


Yep. 

10 char.


----------



## Manuel (Feb 1, 2007)

Oh. I was fixing my bike and I missed the two new ones.


----------



## Rondo (Jul 11, 2007)

There's a film reference in this one...


----------



## Rondo (Jul 11, 2007)

Here's a hint: the film in the first picture is _Boondock Saints_...


----------



## Manuel (Feb 1, 2007)

Saint-Saens?


----------



## Rondo (Jul 11, 2007)

Yes, I was hoping someone would get that one (The hint gave it away, but I did take some liberty with the actual pronunciation)


----------



## opus67 (Jan 30, 2007)

Morigan said:


> opus67:
> 
> A leg - Sand - ER
> ? - ? - INN
> ...


Correct!

The remaining pics are Neils *Bohr* and Beethoven's Op.125 (aka '*Ode* to Joy')


----------



## Rondo (Jul 11, 2007)

Here's another that isn't as vague....


----------



## opus67 (Jan 30, 2007)

Let's see...

Day-Bus-Fist? Day-bus-clench...doesn't seem right. But according some pictures I saw, 'C' has a different gesture in the ASL. 

EDIT: Oh, never mind, it's E.


----------



## Rondo (Jul 11, 2007)

opus67 said:


> Let's see...
> 
> Day-Bus-Fist? Day-bus-clench...doesn't seem right. But according some pictures I saw, 'C' has a different gesture in the ASL.
> 
> EDIT: Oh, never mind, it's E.


Yeah...well...??


----------



## Manuel (Feb 1, 2007)

Debussy?...........


----------



## Rondo (Jul 11, 2007)

Yep!  'Tis Claude.


----------



## opus67 (Jan 30, 2007)

A hint: For the first picture, think Indian. (I mean Indian Indian.)


----------



## Rondo (Jul 11, 2007)

Im guessing from the last picture that they're Russian...??


----------



## opus67 (Jan 30, 2007)

They?? It's just one name.


----------



## Rondo (Jul 11, 2007)

he/she...since I dont know, I was being gender-neutral


----------



## Morigan (Oct 16, 2006)

Chai - cove - sky 

Tchaikovsky ;D this is fun, good job.


----------



## opus67 (Jan 30, 2007)

Exactement, Morigan!

Here's another one.


----------



## Guest (Oct 29, 2007)

Khachaturian?


----------



## opus67 (Jan 30, 2007)

Yes, indeed!


----------



## Rondo (Jul 11, 2007)

To continue...


----------



## ChamberNut (Jan 30, 2007)

Kabelevsky?


----------



## Rondo (Jul 11, 2007)

Yes! Thought of him while listening to one of my favorite vln concerto's


----------



## ChamberNut (Jan 30, 2007)

Composer and work


----------



## opus67 (Jan 30, 2007)

The Wild Dove
Dvorak

(I have no idea about the first two pics.)


----------



## ChamberNut (Jan 30, 2007)

opus67 said:


> The Wild Dove
> Dvorak
> 
> (I have no idea about the first two pics.)


Yes!

The first 2 pics = 1. Devo (an '80s pop band) 2. rack


----------



## Rondo (Jul 11, 2007)

This one should be easy...


----------



## opus67 (Jan 30, 2007)

It's not Wieniawski, is it?


----------



## Rondo (Jul 11, 2007)

No. As a hint, dont worry about any particular names of things (specifically referring to the second picture), but, rather, the type...


----------



## Rondo (Jul 11, 2007)

Here's a hint for one of his popular works...(dead giveaway)


----------



## opus67 (Jan 30, 2007)

Ah!...Wrist-peak-key

I was thinking Russian because of the key. Didn't imagine it would be 'ghi'.


----------



## Morigan (Oct 16, 2006)

I got an easy one for you! XD


----------



## opus67 (Jan 30, 2007)

And it's especially easy if the URL reads
http://www.strokecenter.org/pat/ot/images/photos/cabinet_*handle*.jpg


----------



## Morigan (Oct 16, 2006)

Dammit! lol.

I had thought of a good one when I got up this morning (yes, I was actually thinking of this forum when I woke up??) but I can't remember it now...


----------



## opus67 (Jan 30, 2007)

Morigan said:


> Dammit! lol.
> 
> I had thought of a good one when I got up this morning (yes, I was actually thinking of this forum when I woke up??) but I can't remember it now...


I have one planned, and pictures saved, but OOo Presentation just doesn't seem to open.  Trying to get the pictures onto Google Docs to make one big final picture.


----------



## Morigan (Oct 16, 2006)

I created a monster!


----------



## Manuel (Feb 1, 2007)

opus67 said:


> Ah!...Wrist-peak-key
> 
> I was thinking Russian because of the key. Didn't imagine it would be 'ghi'.


I thought it was Han(d)s Vulcansky.


----------



## opus67 (Jan 30, 2007)

Morigan said:


> I created a monster!


Nikolai wasn't all that bad.


----------



## opus67 (Jan 30, 2007)

Okay, I may have taken some liberty with the pronunciation, so please forgive me. Also, there's a limit of 5 files for attatchments, so I'm putting up the last picture at imageshack.








(I guess you need to click to see it. Sorry.)


----------



## Morigan (Oct 16, 2006)

That was kinda hard but...

(yo) Yo - Hahn - SE

Bastion - BA - CH?


----------



## opus67 (Jan 30, 2007)

Perfecto! 

It's actually half a yo-yo, and so just a Yo.  And the 4th pic is BAA...thought a sheep would be too easy.


----------



## Morigan (Oct 16, 2006)

Half a yo-yo! Now that's clever, I hadn't noticed the symbolism represented there.

I need to think of something else... But I'll leave a chance to the others and will stop guessing now.


----------



## opus67 (Jan 30, 2007)

I've to go to bed right now, and I won't back for another 18 hours or so. Bye bye!


----------



## Rondo (Jul 11, 2007)

opus67 said:


> Ah!...Wrist-peak-key
> 
> I was thinking Russian because of the key. Didn't imagine it would be 'ghi'.


Yes..Respighi, who composed _The Pines of Rome_, as portrayed in the picture.


----------



## Rondo (Jul 11, 2007)

Here's another...


----------



## Manuel (Feb 1, 2007)




----------



## Manuel (Feb 1, 2007)




----------



## Manuel (Feb 1, 2007)

Ferdinand Ries-Davies?


----------



## Rondo (Jul 11, 2007)

Yes, ....though sans Davies


----------



## opus67 (Jan 30, 2007)

Manuel said:


>


Schubert?

.


----------



## Manuel (Feb 1, 2007)

Eric683 said:


> Yes, ....though sans Davies


Yeah. I misspelled it.

_*Manuel makes sure he corrects the spelling mistake before the edit option expires*_


----------



## Manuel (Feb 1, 2007)

opus67 said:


> Schubert?
> 
> .


Sounds similar, but not.


----------



## opus67 (Jan 30, 2007)

Schobert then.


----------



## Manuel (Feb 1, 2007)

opus67 said:


> Schobert then.


 ...................


----------



## Rondo (Jul 11, 2007)

Manuel said:


>


Were you alluding to the same composer here?


----------



## Manuel (Feb 1, 2007)

No. That's a different one.


----------



## Rondo (Jul 11, 2007)

I thought so, just wanted to make sure. My first guess was Schoenberg (Sho-WREN-berg) but Im not sure whether the answer is understood semantically or phonemically. EDIT: if those are words...


----------



## opus67 (Jan 30, 2007)

Who's the man in the first pic?

Oh and that bird is a Savanah Sparrow, but I'm sure that's not going to help us, anyway.


----------



## Manuel (Feb 1, 2007)

Bernard* Shaw* + *Bert *Williams = *Johann Schobert*


----------



## opus67 (Jan 30, 2007)

Manuel said:


> Bernard* Shaw*


I knew I had seen his face before.


----------



## Rondo (Jul 11, 2007)

That second picture is what is really puzzeling me...


----------



## Rondo (Jul 11, 2007)

Just to keep the tide rolling, here are more. Manuel's is still up in the air.


----------



## Manuel (Feb 1, 2007)

Judas Priest?


----------



## opus67 (Jan 30, 2007)

Mendelssohn.


----------



## Rondo (Jul 11, 2007)

Mendelssohn.


----------



## opus67 (Jan 30, 2007)

Bump. 

BTW, Sr.M, we'd appreciate a clue or two for that birdwhistlinggirl composer.


----------



## Guest (Nov 7, 2007)

It's Birtwhistle.


----------



## Manuel (Feb 1, 2007)

opus67 said:


> Bump.
> 
> BTW, Sr.M, we'd appreciate a clue or two for that *birdwhistlinggirl *composer.


You almost get it...



> It's Birtwhistle.


Indeed.


----------



## Rondo (Jul 11, 2007)

Whatever happened to this game??? I kind of enjoyed it.


----------



## jurianbai (Nov 23, 2008)

I know this is too easy, but anyone knows who's the composer shown in my avatar ?

Also I like to know more information on him, if any.


----------



## opus67 (Jan 30, 2007)

Rondo said:


> Whatever happened to this game??? I kind of enjoyed it.


You could restart it by solving the pending puzzle at the last post of the previous page.


----------



## Rondo (Jul 11, 2007)

For the previous puzzle I defer to members who have joined since, to give them a shot. In the meantime, here is one to hopefully get things going...


----------



## PostMinimalist (May 14, 2008)

Arne-Gnarled-Backs = Arnold Bax?
once I got the Backs the rest was easy!
How about Leo Janacek? Leo and Check, but where's the -s jana- ?


----------



## Rondo (Jul 11, 2007)

post-minimalist said:


> How about Leo Janacek? Leo and Check, but where's the -s jana- ?


No. I can now see where you got "Check". It may take a bit of specialized expertise to get the second part, but things can sometimes come to you once you go with only the first part...


----------



## PostMinimalist (May 14, 2008)

Lion - lie = Langley?
Still not convinced.


----------



## Rondo (Jul 11, 2007)

No. Not a lie detector, but good guess. It is only the last name.


----------



## PostMinimalist (May 14, 2008)

I know this one's easy but it's quite succict.


----------



## PostMinimalist (May 14, 2008)

Here's another a bit harder


----------



## opus67 (Jan 30, 2007)

post-minimalist said:


> Arne-Gnarled-Backs = Arnold Bax?
> once I got the Backs the rest was easy!


Arne Old Backs.  But gnarled works in a way, as well.


----------



## opus67 (Jan 30, 2007)

I have solved Rondo's and post-minimalist's first puzzle. But I am not going to reveal the answers since I was not "sincere" in my attempts at finding them.

It would be a lot more fun if the pictures' names did not provide hints. ;-)


----------



## PostMinimalist (May 14, 2008)

Sorry about the picture names! I don't know how to get round that.


----------



## PostMinimalist (May 14, 2008)

?


----------



## PostMinimalist (May 14, 2008)

This a totally briliant game BTW!


----------



## PostMinimalist (May 14, 2008)




----------



## Rachovsky (Jan 5, 2008)

This is just to get myself acquainted. It may have also already been used.


----------



## opus67 (Jan 30, 2007)

post-minimalist said:


> Sorry about the picture names! I don't know how to get round that.


Not to worry. In fact, I should have exercised restraint in seeing the file names. 

To get 'round the problem, download the images to your computer, rename and upload them to some photo-sharing website, like Image Shack (which doesn't require registration/login), and post those images here. Also, you can attach them to the post (Attach Files - Manage Attachments), but you are restricted to only 5 of them per post.


----------



## opus67 (Jan 30, 2007)

Rachovsky said:


> This is just to get myself acquainted. It may have also already been used.


Alternatively, the last picture can also be








- N


----------



## Rachovsky (Jan 5, 2008)

So we try to make it as hard as possible? lol


----------



## opus67 (Jan 30, 2007)

As hard as rock, man. Uh oh, I think I've said enough.


----------



## Rondo (Jul 11, 2007)

opus67 said:


> I have solved Rondo's and post-minimalist's first puzzle. But I am not going to reveal the answers since I was not "sincere" in my attempts at finding them.
> 
> It would be a lot more fun if the pictures' names did not provide hints. ;-)


I knew there was a reason I always attached the images instead of inserting links. Thanks for being sincere, Opus. Now that the thread has been jump-started, Ill go ahead and indulge everyone:

Ned Rorem

ROAR + REM


----------



## Lang (Sep 30, 2008)

post-minimalist said:


>


Where is the 'u'?


----------



## PostMinimalist (May 14, 2008)

Which 'u'?
Have a guess and I'll tell you if you're right or not, in which case I'll gve you a clue(maybe)!


----------



## PostMinimalist (May 14, 2008)

Oh I get it! No it's not Martinu.


----------



## Lang (Sep 30, 2008)

In that case it can only be the little-known composer Levi Ferret, pupil of Castelnuovo-Tedesco.


----------



## PostMinimalist (May 14, 2008)

You mean a pupil of this guy?
No sorry!


----------



## Rondo (Jul 11, 2007)

Rachovsky--

Rachmaninoff.


----------



## Rondo (Jul 11, 2007)

I saw the pants and immediately thought Strauss, but there's a second picture.


----------



## Rondo (Jul 11, 2007)

Why not conductors? 

(No link this time, so hopefully the name pic1 will not provide any subtle hints  )


----------



## Lang (Sep 30, 2008)

post-minimalist said:


> You mean a pupil of this guy?
> No sorry!


Blimey, you are good at this, aren't you.


----------



## jimmosk (Dec 11, 2008)

Rondo, that's not a conductor, that's a concert pianist! 
...oh, you mean his dad. Gotcha. ;^)

-J

-- 
Jim Moskowitz 
The Unknown Composers Page: http://kith.org/jimmosk/TOC.html 
My latest list of unusual classical CDs for auction: http://tinyurl.com/527t7


----------



## Rondo (Jul 11, 2007)

Yeah. I admit it was a childish clue. I was just trying to start something a little different, aside from the usual esoteric puzzles.


----------



## PostMinimalist (May 14, 2008)

It's Colonel Klink from Hogan's Heros! Now who could this be? Klemperer!!
Nice one!
The trousers? Denim, actually!


----------



## Rondo (Jul 11, 2007)

Here's an idea I got from another website. It sounds contrived (I'll get input before making a new post), but may be fun. Someone posts a picture from an opera scene (or play) to have everyone else identify it. Not as creative as this thread, but may be something the opera aficionados will enjoy.


----------



## PostMinimalist (May 14, 2008)

OK. Time's up! It's the Swiss composer Jean Martin. I was expecting a cheer for getting Klink but as you see 'I know Nuffink, NUF - FINK!' (Seargent Schultz from the same series)


----------



## Rondo (Jul 11, 2007)

post-minimalist said:


> I was expecting a cheer for getting Klink but as you see 'I know Nuffink, NUF - FINK!' (Seargent Schultz from the same series)


It was such an easy clue, I never responded to your original response.

DIIISMIIIISED!


----------



## Vesteralen (Jul 14, 2011)




----------



## SuperTonic (Jun 3, 2010)

Hugo Alfven
I had a hunch as to the correct asnwer from the picture of Alf alone, but it really helped that you didn't rename the images. I can see the image file names when I mouse over them.


----------



## Vesteralen (Jul 14, 2011)

SuperTonic said:


> Hugo Alfven
> I had a hunch as to the correct asnwer from the picture of Alf alone, but it really helped that you didn't rename the images. I can see the image file names when I mouse over them.


Whoops. Thanks for the tip.


----------

